# One Hundred Men and a Girl



## Aramis

I generally don't like "cute" american comedies. I watched this one because of Stokowski (one of greatest conductors of XXth century if someone would wonder) who was starring in this movie as himself.

And I quite enjoyed it. It's about unemployed trombone player who fails to get seat in Stokowski's orchestra and his daughter who decides to start new symphonic orchestra with other jobless musicians and get Stokowski to conduct it.

It's pretty naive, after all it's oldschool Hollywood movie, but if you can watch with tongue in cheek it's pretty fun to watch. And Stokowski turned out to have really noble presence even while not standing on conductor's platform.

And, what's most important, movie if free to see at YouTube. Full and in good quality decent enough to watch in full screen. Try first part of 12 and I suppose many of you will be dragged in:


----------



## Aksel

It's about a trombonist. It has to be good.


----------

